# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Alto Lindoso (Portugal)  Agosto 2015

## titobcn

Hola, aqui dejo unas foticos de este embalse de Portugal, lo he puesto aquí porque no se a que cuenca pertenece.

----------

FEDE (17-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (10-nov-2015),HUESITO (11-nov-2015),Jonasino (10-nov-2015),Los terrines (10-nov-2015),perdiguera (11-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015)

----------


## titobcn



----------

aberroncho (10-nov-2015),FEDE (17-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (10-nov-2015),HUESITO (11-nov-2015),Los terrines (10-nov-2015),perdiguera (11-nov-2015),willi (16-nov-2015),William1961 (08-nov-2016)

----------

